

Ask HN: How do AJAX-heavy, non-static-content sites offer ads? - bvi

How do AJAX-heavy sites (where users spend the majority of their time on a single page) server ads? As far as I know, once a site is loaded, that ad will be staring at the user throughout his session. Is there an option (AdSense or ad other networks) that would display new ads every, say, 5 minutes?
======
intev
I haven't actually tackled this problem, but using setTimeout to reload would
be my first attempt at this issue. If that doesn't work, I might design my app
in such a way that it can remember its state, and make it so that some buttons
actually refresh the page. (This would detract from user experience, but hey,
Ads do the same)

